# Proud of my mutt...again



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

My malinois, Seven got his PSA 1, took 1st place in the trial, and the High Protection award in the TN trial last weekend. He just turned 24 months old and I am super proud of him. Of course our obedience needs a lot of work (major control issues with very high drive dog who I called off the steward not once but twice) but that just gives me stuff to work on. Anywho,it was a fun trial with quite a few entries and a 14 hour drive. Next time I am flying.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

That's a real nice pair Georgia.
The trophies aren't bad looking either


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Ha ha, I'll igore good ole Tommy's comment - but Georgia you crack me up. Congrats it looks like you and that dog are doing a fine job together.


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> That's a real nice pair Georgia.
> The trophies aren't bad looking either


if i would like big pairs i would say the same but i am more in Tennis ball size


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Congrats Georgia! If I try and say more Ill just start to stutter and drool on my shirt. :wink:


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Congrats with Se7en.

Love the bees in the mouth thing. shooting bees out of your mouth, etc. Always makes me laugh.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Cool well done!


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Lol thanks guys..yall make me laugh...the pic is a little Baywatch now that i look at it but I was really just trying not to sit in the wet grass. Now it's off to train for PSA 2!


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Congrats, well done!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Georgia

Congrats to you and Seven on the PSA I
I wouldn't have posted what I did if I didn't think you had a sense of humor


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Georgia
> 
> Congrats to you and Seven on the PSA I
> I wouldn't have posted what I did if I didn't think you had a sense of humor


Liar!#-o:-D


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Liar!#-o:-D


Are you saying Georgia doesn't have a sense of humor? ;-)


----------

